# Petros Spandonidis?



## Alexandra (Jul 25, 2008)

I received the following request for help from a new member, Andriusa.

Hi. My name is Andreea Buica and I'm interested to find some information about a modern greek language writer Petros Spandonidis and his opera. I have some fragments from his spiritual writings but i don't know the book from which have been cited. One person told me that is a book named or published by Ursa Minor but i don't konw it is signed by him or it is a book dedicated to him.
Hope you may help me


----------



## Lexoplast (Jul 25, 2008)

The only book by Petros Spandonides I know is this one:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/He-Hellenikoteta-Astrolavos-Petros-Spandonides/dp/9607033388

I believe he's from Thessaloniki, and that's unfortunately all I know about him.


----------

